# my black friday plan.



## APBcustoms (Nov 24, 2014)

Going to Delaware to not pay taxes and on my way back im stopping here.

http://easternshore.craigslist.org/gms/4764880131.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 24, 2014)

Says the web page is not available!!!
My plan for black friday- Hide in shop- stay warm- Let the crazies wait in line...............

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 24, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Says the web page is not available!!!
> My plan for black friday- Hide in shop- stay warm- Let the crazies wait in line...............



It pulls it up for me? 

Anyways it's a woodworker of 30 years closing his shop and selling it at at black friday yardsale prices


----------



## SENC (Nov 24, 2014)

That looks awesome, Austin!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 24, 2014)

Good luck, I hope you score some deals!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 24, 2014)

That's my kind of shopping! and about the only thing that would entice me out on black Friday, those shoppers are nuts!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 24, 2014)

Dang Austin, you're mighty lucky, looks to be some good stuff! Good luck!


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 24, 2014)

I think I actually know this guy from an art class at the college. Also hand tool wise what should I look for apparently their is antique ones. Brands?


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 24, 2014)

Can you say 300 dollar powermatic jointer emailed about one someone else has and if it's not to far away and is operational I'm going to be buying it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 28, 2014)

Here is the spoils 

All that curly maple is about 2.5 square by 3 foot I got it all for $25 



 

This is one of the 24 pieces of mahogany they are all about the same size about 3 inches thick some are curly they where $2 a piece 



 

Disston dovetail saws where $10 



 

Two Stanley squares $3



 

Baby Stanley plane $2

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice score, Austin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice catch Austin!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 28, 2014)

You can look up the medallion on The saws and find out how old they are. Large one is a newer tnon saw.


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 28, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> You can look up the medallion on The saws and find out how old they are. Large one is a newer tnon saw.



Will do also I got a black walnut beam that's 5x5 inches wide by like 5 foot tall for 5 bucks


----------



## jmurray (Nov 28, 2014)

I got a similar adjustable square, but yours got a nicer thumb screw, nice score.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice grab Austin, I'm especially jealous of the walnut. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2014)

It's fun to watch someone so young hopelessly and inexorably sliding headlong and out-of-control into the abyss of woodaholism.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 29, 2014)

Kevin said:


> It's fun to watch someone so young hopelessly and inexorably sliding headlong and out-of-control into the abyss of woodaholism.



You know it's bad when you start saving wine boxes for free lumber

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------

